# question for the jeep owners



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Looking to expand into the residential drives and I cant imagine anything would be as good as a jeep for what Im wanting to do so I have a few questions.

First off, I really like the new md snowdogg75. I know this plow will not back drag very well because it is very light weight so If I put a back drag blade on will this do the trick or should I be trying to find a plow with down pressure. I would love to stick with a metal plow if at all possible

Next question is about something im a little worried about. do you guys have problems with the windows in the rear of the jeep fogging up??? I had a buddy with soft top which I will not have im wanting a hard top with actual glass windows but those plastic type windows would fog up something fierce....... 

Any input would be great. Im thinking about a 97 wrangler 4.0 automatic...... Thanks fellas!!!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

snowcrazy;1617070 said:


> Looking to expand into the residential drives and I cant imagine anything would be as good as a jeep for what Im wanting to do so I have a few questions.
> 
> First off, I really like the new md snowdogg75. I know this plow will not back drag very well because it is very light weight so If I put a back drag blade on will this do the trick or should I be trying to find a plow with down pressure. I would love to stick with a metal plow if at all possible
> 
> ...


They are great to plow with, I have a 97 TJ and had a 93 YJ, liked the YJ better because it had leaf springs in the front, the TJ has coil springs. You must add air shocks to the front of a TJ. Pretty hard to find anything but a stick shift. If you find a auto buy it they are few and far between. You do need to keep the blower on high most of the time, try to buy one with a rear wiper and defroster, you for sure will want a hard top.

Mike


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Snowcrazy,I have a md75 and backdragging edge from them on my ford ranger.The bask draging edge works great it really digs in on the snow ,my plow is a 09 and love the plow. Getting on is a pain on mine if not level the new ones i believe have 2 foot locks now which is better if its not level.I had some issues at first with mine .They have become better over the years.I would buy another again. If you have any questions let me know.I plowed with a guy that has a 2000 jeep and md 68 and it does ride on snow and is light but need to put weight in rear and good snow tires .Good luck


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

RangerDogg;1617231 said:


> Snowcrazy,I have a md75 and backdragging edge from them on my ford ranger.The bask draging edge works great it really digs in on the snow ,my plow is a 09 and love the plow. Getting on is a pain on mine if not level the new ones i believe have 2 foot locks now which is better if its not level.I had some issues at first with mine .They have become better over the years.I would buy another again. If you have any questions let me know.I plowed with a guy that has a 2000 jeep and md 68 and it does ride on snow and is light but need to put weight in rear and good snow tires .Good luck


RangerDogg, thanks for your reply!!! I went to kaffenbargers trucking today which is our local dealer and they said there is no back drag available for the md75????? Where did you get yours from??? Snowdogg? or is it an aftermarket type back drag.

Also fellas, really quick question. I cant make up my mind weather im going to do a jeep or a chev half ton short bed single cab 4x4. Those little trucks are very short and seem like they would be the next best thing to a jeep. The problem Im having is that its dam hard to find a jeep in good shape that isnt CRAZY high money. I know they hold there value but dam, I have a hard time spending 8K on something that is over 10 years old and over 100K miles on it then I still have to put a plow on it. I find shortbed single cab chevys 4x4 all day long with 4.8 and 5.3 v8s all day long for 4-5K and there nice trucks.

What ya guys think


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Like this truck for instance. 2003 chev 4x4 4.8L v8 117,914 miles and its $4,500........

Its definetly a cheaper route to having a nice small compact vehicle for drives and some of our small banks and car washes. It prolly wont turn around like a jeep though...... Id say I could buy one of these and put a new snow dogg on it for less than I could find a nice jeep for before putting a plow on it. Ive been searching CL and all of the 97 and up jeeps with v6, auto, and hard top are 8K or more. Some are 12-15K bucks for really nice ones.

Don't get me wrong, I still think jeep is the better way to go but man they are pricey!


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

They go behind the cutting edge and ngle back so when u pull it back it scrapes.It a snowdogg back blade ; look on there website you will see it . They havebeen out for 2 years or so. And if you dont do real tight turns buy the chevy


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

snowcrazy;1617388 said:


> Like this truck for instance. 2003 chev 4x4 4.8L v8 117,914 miles and its $4,500........
> 
> Its definetly a cheaper route to having a nice small compact vehicle for drives and some of our small banks and car washes. It prolly wont turn around like a jeep though...... Id say I could buy one of these and put a new snow dogg on it for less than I could find a nice jeep for before putting a plow on it. Ive been searching CL and all of the 97 and up jeeps with v6, auto, and hard top are 8K or more. Some are 12-15K bucks for really nice ones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I still think jeep is the better way to go but man they are pricey!


Thats what I did. Bought a 97 Chevy 1/2 ton v8 auto and a MD75. The truck works good but the plow is too small and too light. It rides up very easy when pushing. Back drags OK due to its size. I have always had 8' in the past and there is a big differance.


----------



## tsut (Nov 18, 2010)

Look for a little (fixable) age and cosmetic rust on the jeep and you can get a deal. My 2000 was under $5k with 111k miles in 2010. Yes, it was a deal from a private party. Had to put about $1k into front transaxle and brake lines. 

Added an MD68 and works great. Tight turning radius of the TJ means I hardly have to back drag! I can push parallel with the garage door, not pull back from it. Go with the Jeep; you won't regret it. 

Will want to add air-shocks soon. And yes, I wish I had defroster on the back glass. Photos somewhere on plowsite... 

Tom


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Well should i maybe look for a plow with down pressure if its gonna ride up real bad from being to light weight??


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

If your looking for manuverability, you can't beat a jeep. I love mine, and when it dies I will either replace it with another one or rebuild this one.

I have had both soft tops and hard tops, and although I would definataly go with a hard top, I never noticed a problem with the back window frosting. But I drive truck so I don't really use the back window when backing, I use the side mirrors out of habit.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

rear window defrost works fine no problems foging up (if you keep it turned on)



snowcrazy;1617388 said:


> all of the 97 and up jeeps with v6, auto, and hard top are 8K or more.


MMmmm they didnt come out with the V6 until 2007

The auto in my 2000 TJ SUCKS every time you shift into revers you have to wait ....

thousand one

and

thousand two

and

engage...... makes it real tuff to rock the jeep when stuck or plow, EVERY TIME YOU SHIFT INTO REVERSE wait........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... engage.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

theplowmeister;1618795 said:


> rear window defrost works fine no problems foging up (if you keep it turned on)
> 
> MMmmm they didnt come out with the V6 until 2007
> 
> ...


My bad I just ment 6 cylinder. I guess those are inline 6 motors??? Heck I just meant the 4.0 6 cyl motor. Yeah I wouldnt like that tranny acting like that so If i do decide to buy one I will check that out. Hey meister, I know you know your crap when it comes to these jeeps so any other info you may have Im all ears. Everyone else thanks for your input also!!!! Gives me some things to think about beings I don't need to buy anything till next winter!!! Thanks!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

2004 Rubicon, hard top, Auto trans,and rear defog. It auto clicks off after a while, but you just hit it on again. Keep rear window fog free, no issues I alo have rear wiper which works well. Personally I prefer the hard top. Plastic windows in the dead of winter not for me. Plow I used the fisher 6'-9 and now added pro wings to it. Dealer installed timbren blocks to help front end with dipping when plow is up, now it maybe drops just a inch when plow is up. The whole set up works flawlessly.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

A 1/2 ton truck will basically plow through a lot more snow than a Jeep. I'm sure some here will disagree with that, but it's been my experience. The weight is there. You won't be putting as much wear on the front end components with a 7' blade. Another bonus is there are a lot of mounts out there to fit these vehicles. The final advantage is, the rest of the year when you aren't plowing snow, you can haul lumber, full sheets of plywood, tools, plants, parts, gravel, wood, appliance and anything else you need to haul, AND pull a full sized car trailer, boat or move a skid steer from place to place if the need arises. Don't get me wrong, I like Jeeps, but if you go the truck route, I see the logic in that.


----------

